# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Trois chattes errantes et neuf chatons, au secours !

## MartineMT

Bonjour,
Je lance cet appel tout en sachant bien que mon problème n'a pas de solution facile, mais je tente tout de même.
Trois chattes errantes se sont installées sur mon terrain l'année  dernière (il est assez grand et je le laisse "nature" pour les hérissons  et autres bébêtes). Elles ne me gênaient pas plus que ça, je leur  donnais quelques croquettes et tout allait bien, sauf que ce printemps  elles y ont fait leurs petits, et là j'ai un problème : trois chattes et  un total de neuf chatons !

Je ne peux absolument pas gérer ça. Je veux bien continuer à nourrir de  temps en temps un ou deux animaux supplémentaires, mais une douzaine, ce  n'est juste pas possible. J'ai moi-même une chatte âgée (stérilisée)  qui est terriblement stressée car les petits commencent à vadrouiller  sur son territoire, elle est même tombée malade. Plus le prix de la  nourriture, je n'ai pas de gros moyens. Enfin, mes voisins pourraient  commencer à tiquer, car les femelles parmi les chatons vont elles aussi  se reproduire, etc. etc., et tout cela pourrait causer des conflits avec  les chats légitimes.

Je ne suis pas restée les bras ballants. L'année dernière, quand les  chattes sont apparues, j'ai contacté ma mairie, deux associations et  deux SPA. Chacun se renvoie la balle, j'ai eu l'impression d'être une  balle de ping-pong, les associations étaient débordées (ce que je  comprends fort bien), une SPA m'a dit ne rien pouvoir faire sans contrat  avec la mairie, l'autre n'était pas joignable facilement, et la mairie  m'a tellement embrouillée que j'ai laissée tomber.

Aujourd'hui, avec tous ces chatons, je ne sais plus vers qui me tourner.  Ils ont entre quelques semaines et trois mois je dirais, sept sont  encore allaités, deux sont autonomes, tous sont mignons à craquer, et je  ne voudrais pas si possible qu'ils finissent leur toute petite vie sous  la seringue d'un vétérinaire, bien que j'imagine que ce sera sans doute  la seule solution à terme. Concernant les chattes, j'ai aussi demandé comment les faire stériliser.  Là aussi, je n'ai pu aboutir à rien (trop de demandes). Je n'ai pas les  moyens de le faire, et pour la pilule, il faut passer par un  vétérinaire maintenant.

Voilà, je ne sais plus quoi faire. Si quelqu'un a une idée ?
J'habite à une quinzaine de km de Dijon.
Merci en tout cas.

----------


## POLKA67

Mettez un appel dans https://www.facebook.com/groups/241168845903525/

9 chatons cela aurait pu être pire avec trois chattes, dans 6 -7 mois vous  aurez une trentaine de chats...

----------


## MartineMT

Bonjour et merciPolka67,
Ah, je ne suis pas sur Facebook et ne souhaite pas l'être  :: . Ce groupe est de toute façon pour la Franche-Comté, je ne suis pas sûre qu'ils acceptent une étrangère de Bourgogne.
En tout cas, merci de me remonter le moral avec votre commentaire positif  ::

----------


## hupet

bonjour essayez les dispensaires pour au moins faire stériliser les femelles
https://www.fondationassistanceauxan...aires-animaux/

et l'association sur DIJON qui fait actuellement une opération de stérilisation

https://www.combactive.fr/operation-...hats-de-dijon/

----------


## MartineMT

Bonjour Hupet, et merci !!
Je vais les contacter aujourd'hui.
Bonne journée.

----------


## MartineMT

Par ailleurs, quelqu'un a-t-il des conseils à me donner pour présenter la situation à une association et obtenir une assistance ?
L'année dernière, je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de succès, comme je l'ai indiqué, et je sais bien que les associations ne peuvent pas aider tout le monde, mais je me demande si je m'y suis mal prise et s'il y a des détails à mettre en avant ou pas par exemple ? 

Merci, je suis vraiment embêtée avec cette histoire, d'autant plus que je crains pour les plus jeunes chatons. Dans mon coin, il y a des renards, des fouines et des rapaces. Et puis il y a les conflits entre les chattes. L'une d'elles, stressée, ne mange plus, et la qualité de son lait s'en ressent certainement, ses petits ne semblent pas grossir très vite.

----------


## hupet

vous pouvez mettre en avant qu'une fois stérilisées les femelles pourront être remises sur site et que vous pourrez continuer les nourrir 
cela aidera car il n'y aura pas besoin de chercher des familles pour ces chattes alors que toutes les asso sont saturées
vous voulez juste stabiliser la situation avant que cela devienne un pb 
bon courage

----------


## MartineMT

Merci encore Hupet!


PS : _"vous voulez juste stabiliser la situation avant que cela devienne un pb"_ 
Neuf chatons, c'est déjà un problème !

----------


## sundae

Bonjour,

Dans vos prises de contact avec les associations, il faut que vous précisiez également si les chatons sont sauvages ou sociables avec l'humain, et joindre des photos.

Egalement éviter des phrases telles que "je ne voudrais pas si possible qu'ils finissent leur toute petite vie sous la seringue d'un vétérinaire, bien que j'imagine que ce sera sans doute la seule solution à terme", qui heurtent et qui peuvent donner l'impression de vouloir exercer une sorte de chantage (et par ailleurs un vétérinaire digne de ce nom n'euthanasiera pas un chaton bien portant amené par un particulier)

----------


## MartineMT

Bonsoir Sundae,
Bien vu concernant le premier paragraphe.

Je n'ai jamais eu l'intention d'amener les chatons à un vétérinaire pour qu'il les tuent. Je sais par contre que si je contacte ma mairie, et si j'arrive à faire en sorte qu'ils se déplacent, les chatons finiront en fourrière ou à la SPA, et, malgré les dénégations officielles, certains voire tous seront euthanasiés faute de place et d'adoptants, et c'est un responsable d'association qui me l'a dit ! (ceci dit, je ne sais pas en effet qui se charge de l'acte).
Voila tout le sens de mon appel, leur éviter cela, car encore une fois, je ne peux pas m'occuper d'une douzaine de félins, qui feront des petits à terme...

----------


## POLKA67

MartineMT 3 chattes non stérilisées ça aboutit fatalement  à ce genre de situation, je comprends tout à fait que vous n'aviez pas les moyens de les stériliser toutes mais au fur et à mesure ou en demandant l'aide d'une association pour avoir des tarifs vétos association aurait peut-être eu davantage de succès. 
Là en cas de prise en charge par une association cela représente d'un coup, 3 stérilisations, identifications, déparasitages à minima pour les mamans,  pour les bibous, déparasitages, identification, vaccination le tout multiplié par 9. 
Encore faut-il trouver des familles de sociabilisation, en espérant que les chatons ne soient pas déjà trop sauvages sinon difficilement plaçables.
Vu l'urgence, lancez des appels aux associations sur FB (vous n'êtes pas obligée de mettre votre vrai nom) ni de mettre des infos persos sur votre mur, le but c'est de pouvoir communiquer rapidement avec toutes les associations de votre secteur, solidarité animaux de votre département etc, de mettre les photos des mamans et des petits.

En parallèle appelez toutes les associations, difficilement joignables car saturées, composées de bénévoles comme vous et moi qui ont famille et travail, comme moyens pour les sauvetages les dons des particuliers.

 Il faudra probablement 2-3 associations pour ce sauvetage.

----------


## MartineMT

Bonjour Polka67,
Je vais tenter Facebook en demandant à une amie qui a déjà un compte, moi je ne sais pas faire, et le temps que j'apprenne, les chatons seront devenus adultes.
Ils sont encore très jeunes et pas encore sauvages pour le moment, et j'essaie de les socialiser avec ma présence. Heureusement, les mères me laissent faire sans trop râler. 
Je vais essayer de les prendre en photo tous ensemble, portée par portée, avec leur mère si possible.
Bonne journée à vous.

----------

